# Most hated common names



## kevinlowl (May 21, 2017)

What is your most hated common name for tarantulas?

The one I hate the most is the 'Pink Zebra Beauty'. Seeing it in acronyms (PZB) triggers me even more and brings about an urge to punch someone, preferably the person who first gave it this name. The name is gimmicky AF. Like, what the hell is it? A Salmon Pink? A Costa Rican Zebra? No, it's <swearword> both! Now doesn't that make you want to buy it? But wait, there's more. Unlike other tarantulas, it has the word 'beauty' in its name so you know it's beautiful because it tells you. The Pink Zebra Beauty, it's the gimmick trifecta, now buy this damn thing.

No offense to the people who like the species Eupalaestrus campestratus, I don't hate them. It's just the common name I absolutely can't stand.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Moakmeister (May 21, 2017)

I hate the common name for the LP: the "Salmon-pink Birdeater". Pink? Where's the pink part? If it WAS pink, that would actually be really cool, but the LP is not pink. Every LP I've ever seen is either a navy blue or a purplish color. It looks awesome, but it ain't pink. Please, pinch-grab an LP and closely examine it for a pink color. I guarantee you will not find it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Thistles (May 21, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> What is your most hated common name for tarantulas?
> 
> The one I hate the most is the 'Pink Zebra Beauty'. Seeing it in acronyms (PZB) triggers me even more and brings about an urge to punch someone, preferably the person who first gave it this name. The name is gimmicky AF. Like, what the hell is it? A Salmon Pink? A Costa Rican Zebra? No, it's <swearword> both! Now doesn't that make you want to buy it? But wait, there's more. Unlike other tarantulas, it has the word 'beauty' in its name so you know it's beautiful because it tells you. The Pink Zebra Beauty, it's the gimmick trifecta, now buy this damn thing.
> 
> No offense to the people who like the species Eupalaestrus campestratus, I don't hate them. It's just the common name I absolutely can't stand.


I had a friend who named his "Pizub" because of that common name. That's how I say it in my head every time now.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ellenantula (May 21, 2017)

Red leg, red knee, etc..  Seems to describe several Brachys....
I never know which is which -- which one is supposed to be a smithi, emilia, baumgarteni, etc? ... Confusing for me.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Moonohol (May 21, 2017)

"Radiant blush lattice"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## sasker (May 21, 2017)

I don't really get "Green Bottle Blue". I mean, is it derived from green bottle fly? If so, would Green Bottle Orange not make more sense? Is it derived from Cockney rhyme slang ('Bottle and Glass') and if so, the abdomen is not green, it's orange. Perhaps it's perfectly understandable for native English speakers, but I always thought it is confusing.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 21, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> I hate the common name for the LP: the "Salmon-pink Birdeater". Pink? Where's the pink part? If it WAS pink, that would actually be really cool, but the LP is not pink. Every LP I've ever seen is either a navy blue or a purplish color. It looks awesome, but it ain't pink. Please, pinch-grab an LP and closely examine it for a pink color. I guarantee you will not find it.


They aren't quite completely pink, but I wouldn't say they don't have any. I think that the name "salmon pink" stems from their abdomen's hairs that are a reddish pink coloration, if you look closeley at an LP abdomen they all have this but it's more red then pink.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (May 21, 2017)

Just 'birdeater' in general.

1) Tarantulas almost never have the opportunity to eat birds, so it's an inaccurate description of their life stye which only makes people fear them more.
2) Because it could describe 90 or more species, it's basically useless.

Reactions: Agree 11


----------



## Moakmeister (May 21, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Just 'birdeater' in general.
> 
> 1) Tarantulas almost never have the opportunity to eat birds, so it's an inaccurate description of their life stye which only makes people fear them more.
> 2) Because it could describe 90 or more species, it's basically useless.


I love the Birdeating reputation. It sounds so cool, I wish some scorpions had it too...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## milky (May 21, 2017)

Burmese mustard tarantula.

It's just not right...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Nixphat (May 21, 2017)

milky said:


> Burmese mustard tarantula.
> 
> It's just not right...


That is a terrible common name, but I love mustard... so I feel torn. It's (edit: Chilobrachys andersoni) definitely now on the list, and when I get one, I'm naming it Mustard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matttoadman (May 21, 2017)

Well these are better than in the roach hobby. Elliptorhina javanicas "official" common name is the java hisser. It's from Madagascar, not even on the same continent as java. And even the scientific name is wrong for all you purest out there.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Timc (May 21, 2017)

"Red rump". Yeah dude, like, which one?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (May 21, 2017)

Nixphat said:


> That is a terrible common name, but I love mustard... so I feel torn. It's (edit: Chilobrachys andersoni) definitely now on the list, and when I get one, I'm naming it Mustard


I always thought C. andersoni was Malaysian Mahogany? Which describes the color much better than mustard...

And on the plus, every time I hear the name I think of this:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (May 21, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I always thought C. andersoni was Malaysian Mahogany? Which describes the color much better than mustard...
> 
> And on the plus, every time I hear the name I think of this:


This is why I dislike dubbed shows.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (May 21, 2017)

Anyone else confused by "baboon" spiders? I've heard some people claim it's because they're from Africa, which is where baboons are from. But isn't that kind of a weird reason? And some people say their feet look like baboon fingers. But I've never noticed their feet looking any different from other spiders. I see differences between terrestrial and arboreal feet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Trenor (May 21, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Anyone else confused by "baboon" spiders?


nope.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## creepa (May 21, 2017)

All of them...!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (May 21, 2017)

sasker said:


> I don't really get "Green Bottle Blue". I mean, is it derived from green bottle fly? If so, would Green Bottle Orange not make more sense? Is it derived from Cockney rhyme slang ('Bottle and Glass') and if so, the abdomen is not green, it's orange. Perhaps it's perfectly understandable for native English speakers, but I always thought it is confusing.


as a native english speaker its not that understandable hah. I've always wondered myself 




Anoplogaster said:


> Anyone else confused by "baboon" spiders? I've heard some people claim it's because they're from Africa, which is where baboons are from. But isn't that kind of a weird reason? And some people say their feet look like baboon fingers. But I've never noticed their feet looking any different from other spiders. I see differences between terrestrial and arboreal feet.


this is more to refer to the actual Sub-Family. 

a lot of species get the term "baboon" added to their name simply because they are from africa or look similar, but the true Baboon spiders( Think P. Muticus, P murinus, ETC)  are actually a subfamily (Harpactirinae) of the tarantula family (Theraphosidae)


----------



## keks (May 21, 2017)

I don't use common names, I prefer the scientific names. So everyone knows immediately which spider (or any other animal) is meant ^^. With common names it is never clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (May 21, 2017)

Singapore blue and Gooty sapphire. The damn spiders aren't even found there! Although I do think there's probably a good history behind the two names! I think I've read something about a mad scientist (as in angry) trying to get revenge on someone by messing up all of their labels. To think people used to be so petty, glad that's changed!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## milky (May 21, 2017)

Barking bird eater (I am not making this up)

... Oh really, does it chase the mailman to?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nixphat (May 21, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I always thought C. andersoni was Malaysian Mahogany? Which describes the color much better than mustard...
> 
> And on the plus, every time I hear the name I think of this:


Good to know! I just googled Burmese mustard tarantula and C andersoni was what popped up first. Add another one to the list! One of them can be Honey Mustard or even Dijon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kendricks (May 21, 2017)

I have to say, I despise common names altogether, for multiple reasons.
Being stereotypical German in some ways, there are things I just want to be done _right_.
There _must be order_, after all. 
And that is, for example, using the _right names_ for the _right things_, pronouncing them _right_, if possible.
However, there's one exception, but that one has less to do with it being a common name made up by indifferent people that cannot be arsed to remember/learn a few Latin names.
It rather is more a "pop-cultural" kind of nick-name: _Orange Bitey Thing_. 
That one is just... I don't know it just _works_.

*looks to the right*

Especially since my OBT is glued to its enclosure's wall right now staring at me like Dr. Okun in Independence Day...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Ddannison (May 21, 2017)

At last month's remote show I saw a vendor with many containers individually labeled "baboon tarantula." I don't even think they were trying

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kendricks (May 21, 2017)

Ddannison said:


> At last month's remote show I saw a vendor with many containers individually labeled "baboon tarantula." I don't even think they were trying


Could only be topped by a label saying _"Big spider"_.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Lunitar (May 21, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> I hate the common name for the LP: the "Salmon-pink Birdeater". Pink? Where's the pink part? If it WAS pink, that would actually be really cool, but the LP is not pink. Every LP I've ever seen is either a navy blue or a purplish color. It looks awesome, but it ain't pink. Please, pinch-grab an LP and closely examine it for a pink color. I guarantee you will not find it.


 I always get this image in my head when I hear that name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 16 | Love 1 | Award 5 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Kendricks (May 21, 2017)

@Lunitar
This is so awesome on so many levels, I'd award you a Knight's Cross if I could.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kevinlowl (May 21, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> I hate the common name for the LP: the "Salmon-pink Birdeater". Pink? Where's the pink part? If it WAS pink, that would actually be really cool, but the LP is not pink. Every LP I've ever seen is either a navy blue or a purplish color. It looks awesome, but it ain't pink. Please, pinch-grab an LP and closely examine it for a pink color. I guarantee you will not find it.


Oh yeah, the first time I found out about LPs that irked me too, even though they're now my favorite New World species. I believe the pink it's referring to is the hairs on it's body but that's as dumb as calling an A. Metallica a 'Frosty White Birdeater'.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eva (May 21, 2017)

Common names should ALL be banned.
Not only do they sound ridiculous, but their existence makes no sense either. If you want to learn a new spider, why make up stuff like "The salmon red knee birdeating chevron goliath beauty", when there's a perfectly good name for it already and it actually tells you something about its place in the taxonomy?
That said, the "Pink zebra beauty" has to take the cake. It sound like a pedigree name for a gay horse

Reactions: Funny 9 | Love 3


----------



## Venom1080 (May 21, 2017)

my favorite is when people argue on the correct common name. 

least favorite common name has to be "King Baboon". like, its only the females that are worth owning at all. King does not equal female!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## Devin B (May 21, 2017)

I think common names are important because it makes it easier to talk about T's to people not in the hobby because scientific names seem to confuse and enrage some but I don't like how many "birdeaters" there are.   Hey this spider get to be 4 inches lets give it a super sweet name like rainbow maroon birdeater redleg... *face palm


----------



## Devin B (May 21, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> my favorite is when people argue on the correct common name.
> 
> least favorite common name has to be "King Baboon". like, its only the females that are worth owning at all. King does not equal female!


Not only that but the common name king baboon implies that is better than all other baboon tarantulas which is crazy.


----------



## JoshDM020 (May 21, 2017)

Devin B said:


> Not only that but the common name king baboon implies that is better than all other baboon tarantulas which is crazy.


@Chris LXXIX
Mostly because i enjoy his rants. 
Contribution: Anything pinktoe. There are so many.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (May 21, 2017)

Devin B said:


> I think common names are important because it makes it easier to talk about T's to people not in the hobby because scientific names seem to confuse and enrage some but I don't like how many "birdeaters" there are.   Hey this spider get to be 4 inches lets give it a super sweet name like rainbow maroon birdeater redleg... *face palm


I agree for the most part, but also, who that ISNT in the hobby care enough anyways? You could lay out the easiest to know common name and theyre only going to think "HE SAID TARANTULA. HE SAID IT. ITS IN HIS BAG, ISNT IT!! HE HAS IT RIGHT NOW! ITS GONNA JUMP ON MY FACE, I KNOW, BECAUSE ITS AS BIG AS A DINNER PLATE"
Thats another thing. I dont like that either. Maybe i just need to measure a dinner plate, but that seems a little too large for a looot of species. Talking about a dwarf species, some average civilian in the background yells "Those get huuuuuge!" Because thats all they think of. So frustrating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (May 21, 2017)

Devin B said:


> Not only that but the common name king baboon implies that is better than all other baboon tarantulas which is crazy.


doesnt need to imply anything. a giant 8" chocolate brown queen hissing and striking at you with those back legs is enough to convert anybody. im not much for terrestrials, but that is one i will never sell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Devin B (May 21, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> I agree for the most part, but also, who that ISNT in the hobby care enough anyways? You could lay out the easiest to know common name and theyre only going to think "HE SAID TARANTULA. HE SAID IT. ITS IN HIS BAG, ISNT IT!! HE HAS IT RIGHT NOW! ITS GONNA JUMP ON MY FACE, I KNOW, BECAUSE ITS AS BIG AS A DINNER PLATE"
> Thats another thing. I dont like that either. Maybe i just need to measure a dinner plate, but that seems a little too large for a looot of species. Talking about a dwarf species, some average civilian in the background yells "Those get huuuuuge!" Because thats all they think of. So frustrating.


I will admit that its a very small amount of people, but I know a few people that arent freaked out by them.


----------



## JoshDM020 (May 21, 2017)

Devin B said:


> I will admit that its a very small amount of people, but I know a few people that arent freaked out by them.


 I would like to meet them. All of the ones I know are under the pet store brain wash impression that they like being held, which is less tolerable.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Devin B (May 21, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> doesnt need to imply anything. a giant 8" chocolate brown queen hissing and striking at you with those back legs is enough to convert anybody. im not much for terrestrials, but that is one i will never sell.


I never said that it needs to imply that its better than other baboons.  It just does since the word "king"  is synonymous with "best" or "most important".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Devin B (May 21, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> That... makes me very sad. I actually teared up a little. I long for the day that I may join the noble order of the *Goddess* *0.1 P. muticus PBUH *in his honor and hope that he may return to ordain me when that day comes.
> I would like to meet them. All of the ones I know are under the pet store brain wash impression that they like being held, which is less tolerable.


Its just a few friends of mine.  One of them got me a GBB for my birthday last year.  It was also my second T


----------



## Anoplogaster (May 21, 2017)

Do I have any votes on changing "Red Slate Ornamental" to "Emerald Ornamental?" When I first heard of them, I was praying that a red pokie actually existed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (May 21, 2017)

Devin B said:


> Its just a few friends of mine.  One of them got me a GBB for my birthday last year.  It was also my second T


You have the best friends. All of mine would probably shake my enclosures until the legs fell off.


----------



## Timc (May 22, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Do I have any votes on changing "Red Slate Ornamental" to "Emerald Ornamental?" When I first heard of them, I was praying that a red pokie actually existed


I would vote to change it because there're not a speck of red on them. The hairs have a beautiful pink/purple hue to them. But they're not quite emerald either. I'd go more with "Green bastard tarantula; from parts....unknown"

Anyone?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CyclingSam (May 22, 2017)

sasker said:


> I don't really get "Green Bottle Blue". I mean, is it derived from green bottle fly? If so, would Green Bottle Orange not make more sense? Is it derived from Cockney rhyme slang ('Bottle and Glass') and if so, the abdomen is not green, it's orange. Perhaps it's perfectly understandable for native English speakers, but I always thought it is confusing.


I call it the Green Orange Bottom Blue just cause.


----------



## sasker (May 22, 2017)

CyclingSam said:


> I call it the Green Orange Bottom Blue just cause.


I don't believe there is a spider with the common name 'orange rump' yet. Just saying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 22, 2017)

Back on topic, all of them... They all suck.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Venom1080 (May 22, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Do I have any votes on changing "Red Slate Ornamental" to "Emerald Ornamental?" When I first heard of them, I was praying that a red pokie actually existed


There's something pretty close..


----------



## volcanopele (May 22, 2017)

I don't know if I have a least favorite common name, but there are a couple of common... common name features that irk me.  First is birdeater.  Most of the spiders called that don't come near birds, how in the world would they eat a bird‽. I mean, there was that paper where someone caught a wild LK carrying off a lizard.  Maybe it should be the Bahia scarlet lizardeater? At least that's reasonably accurate.  LK's are from Bahia; they have reddish/scarlet setae; they occasionally eat lizards.

That brings up my other common complaint: using "Brazilian" to signify where the spider is from.  Brazil is a big country with many different biomes.  It's like calling the Aphonopelma chalcodes the "American blonde".  that's less than helpful.  Brazil has states.  I wish they were used more in common names.  While they do use "birdeater", that's why I have some appreciation for "Bahia scarlet birdeater" and "Itabuna scarlet birdeater".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (May 22, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> There's something pretty close..


Yeah? You mean a red pokie? I guess there are a handful of species I haven't seen in real life.


----------



## Venom1080 (May 22, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Yeah? You mean a red pokie? I guess there are a handful of species I haven't seen in real life.


Phormingochilus rufus. doesnt have pokie level patterns, but has a nice red. and is asian.


----------



## Anoplogaster (May 22, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Phormingochilus rufus. doesnt have pokie level patterns, but has a nice red. and is asian.


Ah, very nice! And I'm sure the google images don't do it justice. I might have to look into them.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 22, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Ah, very nice! And I'm sure the google images don't do it justice. I might have to look into them.


have fun. ive seen 2.5" 0.1 for 700 bucks. but hey, thats Canada prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (May 23, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> have fun. ive seen 2.5" 0.1 for 700 bucks. but hey, thats Canada prices.


----------



## TarantulaArvind (May 23, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> However, there's one exception, but that one has less to do with it being a common name made up by indifferent people that cannot be arsed to remember/learn a few Latin names.
> It rather is more a "pop-cultural" kind of nick-name: _Orange Bitey Thing_.
> That one is just... I don't know it just _works_.
> 
> ...


Green bottle blue works just  fine too.. Not that people are going to confuse  it with a P. metallica that's having an orange butt ..


----------



## Matttoadman (May 23, 2017)

I think common names should just be the English translation of the scientific. For example, Aphonopelma seemani would be Seeman's Silentfoot. Sounds good to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Ungoliant (May 23, 2017)

Matttoadman said:


> I think common names should just be the English translation of the scientific. For example, Aphonopelma seemani would be Seeman's Silentfoot. Sounds good to me.


Somehow I doubt that the "Diamantina long-nipple" (_Dolichothele diamantinensis_) would catch on.
_Dolicho_ is derived from the ancient Greek _δολιχός_ ‎(_dolikhós_), which means "long." _Thele_ is derived from the ancient Greek _θηλή_ ‎(_thēlḗ_), which means "teat" or "nipple." The name _diamantinensis_ refers to Diamantina, a nearby city.​

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Andrea82 (May 23, 2017)

@sasker I think 'green bottle blue' is the common name because the green colour is the same colour if a green glass bottle.
Still doesn't make sense though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrsHaas (May 23, 2017)

Goliath.  Bird eater.


----------



## Walker253 (May 23, 2017)

Oh and by the way, I hate "Bird Eater" and the person who chased off @Chris LXXIX

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (May 24, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Somehow I doubt that the "Diamantina long-nipple" (_Dolichothele diamantinensis_) would catch on.
> _Dolicho_ is derived from the ancient Greek _δολιχός_ ‎(_dolikhós_), which means "long." _Thele_ is derived from the ancient Greek _θηλή_ ‎(_thēlḗ_), which means "teat" or "nipple." The name _diamantinensis_ refers to Diamantina, a nearby city.​


But so fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 26, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> What is your most hated common name for tarantulas?
> 
> The one I hate the most is the 'Pink Zebra Beauty'. Seeing it in acronyms (PZB) triggers me even more and brings about an urge to punch someone, preferably the person who first gave it this name. The name is gimmicky AF. Like, what the hell is it? A Salmon Pink? A Costa Rican Zebra? No, it's <swearword> both! Now doesn't that make you want to buy it? But wait, there's more. Unlike other tarantulas, it has the word 'beauty' in its name so you know it's beautiful because it tells you. The Pink Zebra Beauty, it's the gimmick trifecta, now buy this damn thing.
> 
> No offense to the people who like the species Eupalaestrus campestratus, I don't hate them. It's just the common name I absolutely can't stand.


The one I hate most, Pink Toe. I mean seriously, out of all the Avics, Ybrypara, and Caribena, every one of them is pink toe?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stugy (Jun 16, 2017)

Meh not much of a T guy at all so my list will mostly be scorpions (not much of a point in making a thread in the scorpions section if there is one here anyways).
King Baboon (PRAISE THE GODDESS! SHOULD BE QUEEN BABOON!)
Desert Hairy (though it normally means arizonensis there are still a few other "desert hairy" scorpions)
Bark scorpion (normally means the Centruroides sculpturatus but quite a few seem to use the name for practically any Centruroides)
Fat-tail scorpion (Parabuthus? Androctonus? Orthoricus? There was even a reptile shop near me that was selling Hadrurus arizonensis as "fat-tail scorpions")
Daddy-long legs (harvestman? cellar spider? house spider? i even met a person who called roaches daddy-long legs!)


----------



## gypsy cola (Jun 16, 2017)

anything with red-rump

that is how  we get hybrids


----------



## Vermis (Jun 16, 2017)

Half of what Brachypelma gets saddled with. Red rump red knee red leg flame leg flame knee...



Stugy said:


> Daddy-long legs (harvestman? cellar spider? house spider? i even met a person who called roaches daddy-long legs!)


Over here craneflies get lumped under the same banner, too.


----------



## bryverine (Aug 28, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Phormingochilus rufus. doesnt have pokie level patterns, but has a nice red. and is asian.


Beautiful, sure looks an awful lot like _schioedtei to me though..._


----------



## cold blood (Aug 28, 2017)

Anything with birdeater in its name...how dumb....a common name for the common people...people that know zip about tarantulas.

The worst is the salmon pink birdeater....just ridiculous....its neither pink *or* a salmon....not to mention there is *already* an animal called the pink salmon (which _both _has pink in its spawning colors *and* is an _actual_ salmon...imagine that)http://social.thefishinhole.com/imagesArticles/2015/10_October/Big/P1050189.JPG

And if that weren't enough, birds are also not part of their normal diet....talk about a *seriously* misleading name. 

The first time I went to get one I brought a fly rod and waders with me...I was disappointed as you could imagine.  It didn't have any interest in my fly selection no matter how I presented them.  Even the fly that mimicked a bird was ignored.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Anything with birdeater in its name...how dumb....a common name for the common people...people that know zip about tarantulas.
> 
> The worst is the salmon pink birdeater....just ridiculous....its neither pink *or* a salmon....not to mention there is *already* an animal called the pink salmon (which _both _has pink in its spawning colors *and* is an _actual_ salmon...imagine that)http://social.thefishinhole.com/imagesArticles/2015/10_October/Big/P1050189.JPG
> 
> ...


Had you tied a Mouse imitation you would have slayed the bigguns...LOL

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 28, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Had you tied a Mouse imitation you would have slayed the bigguns...LOL


Hmmm, I have mouse and a chipmunk/gopher lure...that's some fine thinking there sdsnybny
http://www.lurelore.com/gopher2.jpg

I have the bottom color

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## MissHarlen (Aug 28, 2017)

Stugy said:


> Meh not much of a T guy at all so my list will mostly be scorpions (not much of a point in making a thread in the scorpions section if there is one here anyways).
> King Baboon (PRAISE THE GODDESS! SHOULD BE QUEEN BABOON!)
> Desert Hairy (though it normally means arizonensis there are still a few other "desert hairy" scorpions)
> Bark scorpion (normally means the Centruroides sculpturatus but quite a few seem to use the name for practically any Centruroides)
> ...


Sort of off topic but the other day my friend referred to Daddy-long legs as "Father Stretch Limbs"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (Aug 29, 2017)

MissHarlen said:


> Sort of off topic but the other day my friend referred to Daddy-long legs as "Father Stretch Limbs"


We call them grand daddy long legs around here. At least my grandma and mom did.


----------

